# Looking for a list of deponent verbs....



## larshgf

Hi,

I am looking for a list of deponent verbs with information about whether the verb is transitive or intransitive. 
I have looked for the information on the "Greek Language Portal" dictionary but apparently this dictionary has no statement aboit whether the verbs are transitive (μεταβατικός) or intransitive (αμετάβατος). 

Best Regards
Lars Frederiksen


----------



## Acestor

Hi, Lars

You may start here:
Αποθετικά ρήματα

Let me know if you need more.


----------



## larshgf

Hi Acestor,
Thank you. The verb I have in mind is σηκώνομαι. Example: When used in 3.prs sing. Like "Andreas rise at 7 o clock" - is Andreas the direct object?
I would off course like to have a list of all deponent verbs and their trans/intrans status. The Oxford dictionary by Stravropoulos has this feature but when it comes to some passive verbs it is unclear (at least for me).


----------



## Acestor

Strictly speaking, σηκώνομαι is not a deponent verb. It is most often the active transitive verb σηκώνω. Its middle-passive form σηκώνομαι has a reflexive sense, i.e. raise myself > rise, get up.


----------



## Helleno File

Acestor said:


> Hi, Lars
> 
> You may start here:
> Αποθετικά ρήματα
> 
> Let me know if you need more.


That's a fantastic link Acestor   And plenty for me - I was shocked how few I knew!


----------



## Perseas

Just a comment on the term "αποθετικά" ρήματα:
In Greek, these are the verbs which have only the passive voice (i.e. "έρχομαι" is "αποθετικό"; a form "*έρχω" doesn't exist). "σηκώνομαι" doesn't count as "αποθετικό" (as Acestor said), because its active form "σηκώνω" exists.
Some of them are transitive and some others are intransitive.


----------



## larshgf

Thank you for your comment and the link, which I appreciate very much too!
So my sentence will be "Ο Αντρέας σηκώνεται στις εφτά."?


----------



## Acestor

larshgf said:


> So my sentence will be "Ο Αντρέας σηκώνεται στις εφτά."?


Correct. Εγώ σηκώνομαι στις οκτώ, αλλά σήμερα σηκώθηκα από τις έξι.


----------



## Helleno File

Acestor said:


> Correct. Εγώ σηκώνομαι στις οκτώ, αλλά σήμερα σηκώθηκα από τις έξι.


I'm not sure about the phrase από τις έξι here - a new construction for me.


----------



## Acestor

Apologies. 
Σηκώθηκα από τις έξι.  I got up as early as six.


----------



## Helleno File

Acestor said:


> Apologies.
> Σηκώθηκα από τις έξι.  I got up as early as six.


Thanks and no need for apologies - I've just learnt something when I thought I knew all those time expressions!


----------



## velisarius

Acestor said:


> Εγώ σηκώνομαι στις οκτώ, αλλά σήμερα σηκώθηκα από τις έξι.



You might also phrase it in English as:
_I (normally) get up at eight, but today I've been up since six._


----------



## Helleno File

velisarius said:


> You might also phrase it in English as:
> _I (normally) get up at eight, but today I've been up since six._


Both make sense now they're explained - thanks a lot.


----------



## ioanell

Of course, the core issue of the thread about “deponent verbs” has been fully covered by Acestor and Perseas.



larshgf said:


> "Andreas rise at 7 o clock" - is Andreas the direct object?



Lars, I guess this is a slip of the “pen”. Andreas is not a (direct) object, but the subject of the sentence.

A little comment on “…σήμερα σηκώθηκα *από τις* έξι.” Many times this construction may mean that one gets up not at (the hour) sharp (as probably happens with the help of an alarm clock), say “στις έξι”, but it may mean some time around that, e.g. from 5.50΄ to 6.10΄, often implying that this happened exceptionally due to a special reason, e.g. insomnia.


----------

